# First Museum room filled/Favorite to collect



## RickyKitty (Oct 1, 2014)

Which is your favorite to collect in Animal Crossing (in general), and which is the first collected/donated to the museum? Sorry if this has been done before! I did several checks and never found it, but I'm new and so I might be missing something.

For me its:

*Favorite*: Fishing, and then bug catching (really close together)
*First Donated/Collected*: I think its a tie between the bugs and fish.


----------



## oranje (Oct 1, 2014)

My first completed room was the fossil collection and my favorite to collect would have to be art because I like reading the facts about them.


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 1, 2014)

I finished my fossils first (only section finished so far!), but I like filling up the aquarium part the best. They're cool to look at, and just the other day I discovered the piranha will try to maul you if you stand too close to the tank ... I giggled.


----------



## Coach (Oct 1, 2014)

I usually get closest to finishing the fossils, and I love to do so! The fossil room also makes for a great game of hide-and-seek!


----------



## LyraVale (Oct 2, 2014)

I donated every single bug and fish and fossil I got the first time around, so my museum filled up fast. Even still, I missed donating a fish for a long time, and didn't realize it, thinking I'd completed the museum because I'd already gotten the golden rod and net...til I did an inventory and figured it out. Anyway, it was fairly easy up until then, but once I realized I'd need to catch that one fish one more time, it was SO FREAKIN HARD to find it! So that was a nightmare.

But my favorite item to collect in the museum was the art. IDK, I just like art.

However, I also like to go and hang out in the fish rooms, it's really peaceful in there. And the fossils are interesting sometimes too, since I like dinosaurs. I just wish they gave your more info about them. IDK, I go through phases where I even forget the museum exists, now that it's completed, but then I also appreciate it on some level too. It's definitely an educational aspect of the game. I never could name so many bugs/fish in my life before this game! lol


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 2, 2014)

Favorite to collect: Fish and critters you catch by diving
First donated/completed: Fossils


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 2, 2014)

favorite: all about even tbh
first completed: art wing


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 2, 2014)

My favorite room to fill up in the museum is the fish exhibit. I like fishing and it's the one with the most items to donate to in New Leaf (if we include the deep sea catches.

In the first two towns, the fossil section was the first one completed, but the art section was the first one completed in my current town.


----------



## NyaaChan (Oct 2, 2014)

I finished Fossils first.

But my favourite so far is the fish one, almost completing the bug I think I need 2 or 3 more bugs.


----------



## evoxpisces (Oct 2, 2014)

Fossils are the only one I ever finished collecting in the Gamecube one, never in WW/CF and not yet in NL. Most fun though? I'd say bugs and fish. I hate collecting the paintings.


----------



## useyourdrill (Oct 2, 2014)

My first to be completed is always the fossils, but fish are my favourite to collect.


----------



## Eline (Oct 17, 2014)

None of my museum rooms are full yet, but I think my fossil collection is the furthest, or fish. 
I like collecting the paintings the most, because they're more difficult to find and I just love the way that room looks.


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 17, 2014)

My first to complete was all the fossils - they seem waaay easier to complete in comparison to the others. My favourite to collect, though, would probably be bugs. I just find bug catching really fun in NL so it's what I'm aiming to complete next.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 17, 2014)

I finished my bug collection first... I only need one more fish and one more statue for my whole museum ^^


----------



## Danielle (Oct 17, 2014)

I finished the fossil section first, then art, then bugs. I've yet to complete fish. ;w;

The most enjoyable for me was for sure bugs, I really enjoy catching them and it felt very.. rewarding to complete my bug encyclopedia.


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Oct 20, 2014)

My favorite was the bug collection, it was so satisfying to finish that especially since the last bugs I had to catch were the hardest, tarantula and scorpion ugh, stung me so many times! Fish does come in second though since I love just looking around and feeling at peace in there lol
I finished fossil first though, then artwork since I traded and TT a lot to get them, then bugs, and recently fish since I was an idiot and completely missed the spider crab when it was available in spring.


----------



## Trickilicky (Oct 20, 2014)

My fav part of the museum is the aquatics section, I'm pretty good at fishing so that was fun. The first wing I completed was the fossils. The only bit I have left to complete now is bugs, I need a bagworm and a dung beetle.


----------



## Groovycat64 (Oct 20, 2014)

I usually finish the aquatics/fishing section first in the Animal Crossing animals I played. Usually fishing is my favourite thing to in the Animal Crossing games followed by collecting fossils.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 21, 2014)

Fossils is always quick for me


----------



## Elise (Oct 21, 2014)

Fossils was first in New Leaf (and I think the first and only room I finished in my WW town). I donated every bug and fish I caught so I finished fish in just under a year. Bugs I finished in just over a year because I realised I had accidentally forgotten to donate the bell cricket and had to wait until they were in season again. Paintings I had a much harder time filling and when I had about 4 left to donate I kind of gave up a bit and traded with someone online. I was hoping to buy them all myself from Redd but it was just taking too long.

My favourite is fossils. It's easy to do, you don't have to go through all the frustration of catching that one tricky bug/fish and then having the added pressure of finding it before it's out of season so you don't have to wait another year and, unlike paintings, you can get 3 a day instead of just 1 a week at best.


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 30, 2014)

art !


----------

